# Water Piks/Water Flossers



## Gar For Archer (Jul 31, 2021)

I got one of these on a friend’s recommendation, and , is this like the best personal dental hygiene tool ever? It’s basically a low-powered version of the tooth cleaning dentists do.

I had some persistent sore spots on my gums that bled when I brushed/flossed my teeth, which would also hurt/bleed the first couple days I used the water flosser. But after a week the soreness and bleeding have completely stopped.

Seriously, why isn’t this more widely used or recommended by dentists? They’re not exactly THAT expensive (the cheapest battery-powered portable model is $35, while the rechargeable one is $50) and holy shit have they done something for me that I couldn’t get with a traditional brush and floss.


----------



## Tylor Jones (Jul 31, 2021)

OP is a respectable member of society.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Jul 31, 2021)

Tylor Jones said:


> OP is a respectable member of society.


Impossible, he's on KF.


----------



## XYZpdq (Aug 2, 2021)

they're neat, but I just use the hose from my shower with my thumb over it like a garden hose and otherwise brush the fuck out of my shit in the shower


----------

